# Found Roller World Pigeon



## blondiie71 (Apr 14, 2016)

We Have Had A Roller World Pigeon Take Up Home In Our Garage. He Is Tagged But I Am Not Able To Find Any Info On How To Find The Owner, Can You Help Me? The Bird Has Been With Us Now 3 Days Doesn't Seem To Want To Fly But Doesn't Seem Hurt. He Is Warm, Safe And Fed. Please Help! Long Beach, California


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Can you post a pic of the bird please?

The bird is lost and therefore unable to go home, it is domestic and used to being fed and housed. Please catch bird and contain in animal carrier or cage, feed wild bird seed, or pigeon seed and give it fresh water to drink.

Then post the entire band number, perhaps we can help find its home.*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The bird is probably from somewhere near to you. Please post all the letters and numbers from the band either here or in a private message to me. I will ask one of my well connected Roller Pigeon friends to try and locate the owner.

Terry


----------



## FatRats Rollers (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you still have the bird? I've lost a few Roller world breeders due to a hawk attack in my loft! I just discovered this post


----------



## lonnieeckman (Jun 15, 2017)

*found a pigeon*

Found Rolling World 2017 black and white pigeon with tag #1138 in Mesa AZ. Bird was very hot and thirsty but let me handle him to get info on tag.


----------

